# Stalking



## Paolo78mi (3 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Etta (3 Giugno 2022)

A sta Giusy servirebbero lezioni di come si offendono le persone. Si vede che è principiante.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Giugno 2022)

O cielo...ma ci manca il vocale


----------



## Paolo78mi (3 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> O cielo...ma ci manca il vocale


In poche parole trombo bene, ma fuori dal letto nessuna pietà.....


----------



## Paolo78mi (3 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A sta Giusy servirebbero lezioni di come si offendono le persone. Si vede che è principiante.


Ahahah grazie Etta ahahah
Guarda che arriva anche alle minacce la
Psyco-Rinco-Ex-Tromba-Amica


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Giugno 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> In poche parole trombo bene, ma fuori dal letto nessuna pietà.....



Bravo...
Ma scusa?
Non ti eri accordato su certe dinamiche?
Ciò trombiamo e basta anche se da x anni a questa parte?
Perché così una lo sa...


----------



## Paolo78mi (3 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bravo...
> Ma scusa?
> Non ti eri accordato su certe dinamiche?
> Ciò trombiamo e basta anche se da x anni a questa parte?
> Perché così una lo sa...


Si.... Ero già al corrente di certe dinamiche... Ma soprassedevo per via della comodità....


----------



## Ulisse (3 Giugno 2022)

Eh no...i vocali non è giusto.

Dovresti replicare:
Verità per verità, non sei la migliore con cui ho scopato.


----------



## Paolo78mi (3 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Eh no...i vocali non è giusto.
> 
> Dovresti replicare:
> Verità per verità, non sei la migliore con cui ho scopato.


Ahahah non male come replica.....
Sarebbe capace di venire a farmi un agguato sotto casa... Ahahah


----------



## Etta (3 Giugno 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ahahah grazie Etta ahahah
> Guarda che arriva anche alle minacce la
> Psyco-Rinco-Ex-Tromba-Amica


Ma tutto questo perché non le dai più la salsiccia?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2022)

Affinché sia considerato stalking mi pare che tu debba poter dimostrare che le hai intimato di non scriverti più. Secondo me invece guardi spesso il cellulare sperando ti scriva. Altro che stalking. Che poi se davvero non la volessi più, basterebbe bloccare dalla rubrica, poi da whatapp, poi cancellare il numero. Sappiamo bene invece che è solo una chiusura a tempo determinato.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Affinché sia considerato stalking mi pare che tu debba poter dimostrare che gli LE intimato di non scriverti più. Secondo me invece guardi spesso il cellulare sperando ti scriva. Altro che stalking. Che poi se davvero non la volessi più, basterebbe bloccare dalla rubrica, poi da whatapp, poi cancellare il numero. Sappiamo bene invece che è solo una chiusura a tempo determinato.


Mi sembra evidente che Paolo sia incapace di una relazione sentimentale, ma che “a modo suo avrebbe bisogno di carezze anche lui”. Vedere che una donna lo cerca, nonostante il suo silenzio gli dà le conferme di cui necessita. È ciò che riesce ad avere più simile a una relazione.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra evidente che Paolo sia incapace di una relazione sentimentale, ma che “a modo suo avrebbe bisogno di carezze anche lui”. Vedere che una donna lo cerca, nonostante il suo silenzio gli dà le conferme di cui necessita. È ciò che riesce ad avere più simile a una relazione.


Qualche post fa scrivevo appunto che lui la vuole ancora.


----------



## Paolo78mi (4 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma tutto questo perché non le dai più la salsiccia?


Ebbene Si.... Tutto questo solo perché non la SCOPO più.... Pensa te!!!



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Affinché sia considerato stalking mi pare che tu debba poter dimostrare che le hai intimato di non scriverti più. Secondo me invece guardi spesso il cellulare sperando ti scriva. Altro che stalking. Che poi se davvero non la volessi più, basterebbe bloccare dalla rubrica, poi da whatapp, poi cancellare il numero. Sappiamo bene invece che è solo una chiusura a tempo determinato.


Ho già provato questa tecnica... Bloccare la persona, e non funziona.... Invece trovo giovamento nell ignorare la stessa senza bloccarla.... È perverso....
Non scrivo
Non rispondo
Non c'è bisogno di replica
Una meraviglia




Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra evidente che Paolo sia incapace di una relazione sentimentale, ma che “a modo suo avrebbe bisogno di carezze anche lui”. Vedere che una donna lo cerca, nonostante il suo silenzio gli dà le conferme di cui necessita. È ciò che riesce ad avere più simile a una relazione.


Ahahah Brunetta cara.....
Non ho bisogno di gente come la Giusy nella mia vita, psicopatiche ingestibili ed insicure, men che meno in questo momento.
Il mio silenzio è dovuto solo al fatto che ora non vi sono altre possibilità.
Mi spiace Giusy



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Qualche post fa scrivevo appunto che lui la vuole ancora.


Una scopatina SPOT ci sta sempre bene... Però ho notato essere controproducente


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Giugno 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ebbene Si.... Tutto questo solo perché non la SCOPO più.... Pensa te!!!
> 
> 
> Ho già provato questa tecnica... Bloccare la persona, e non funziona.... Invece trovo giovamento nell ignorare la stessa senza bloccarla.... È perverso....
> ...


perché non funziona? Perché poi ti manca vero?
l’ultima frase è già un segnale di apertura.
caro Paolo, se vuoi chiudere chiudi. 
qui hai solo voglia di dire che ti manca da morire.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Giugno 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ahahah non male come replica.....
> Sarebbe capace di venire a farmi un agguato sotto casa... Ahahah


Magari è quello che vorresti


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Giugno 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ebbene Si.... Tutto questo solo perché non la SCOPO più.... Pensa te!!!
> 
> 
> Ho già provato questa tecnica... Bloccare la persona, e non funziona.... Invece trovo giovamento nell ignorare la stessa senza bloccarla.... È perverso....
> ...


Paolo il blocco lo devi avere nel cervello per chiudere, ti deve restare indifferente il suo scriverti o meno, quando ti passa veramente puoi lasciare aperte tutte le porte possibili e immaginabili, tanto a te dovrebbe fregare meno di zero avere qualche segnale da lei...se provi piacere nell'ignorarla allora non ti è passato proprio niente.


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Paolo il blocco lo devi avere nel cervello per chiudere, ti deve restare indifferente il suo scriverti o meno, quando ti passa veramente puoi lasciare aperte tutte le porte possibili e immaginabili, tanto a te dovrebbe fregare meno di zero avere qualche segnale da lei...se provi piacere nell'ignorarla allora non ti è passato proprio niente.


Sono arrivato al punto di Ignorarla in toto e senza possibilità di un suo ritorno, primo perche dopo 5anni non si andava ne avanti ne indietro e secondo per il fatto di avere un po' di PACE e tranquillità, e sembra che la cosa stia funzionando alla perfezione :
mio ultimo messaggio il 27/Maggio
suo ultimo messaggio il 03/Giugno (ma sono appena 4 giorni... vedremo !!!)
Mi prudono le mani quando spreco tempo e parole e la gente o non capisce di smetterla o fa apposta a rompermi i coglioni...e ad IRRITARMI.

Ho appena iniziato una nuova occupazione e non posso perdermi di perdere un solo minuto in discussioni INUTILI.
E' andata, troverà qualcun altro con cui CONSOLARSI
A 90 ha un suo bel perchè...
ahahahahah


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Magari è quello che vorresti


No... Basta è FINITA...
Ho già dato...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (8 Giugno 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No... Basta è FINITA...
> Ho già dato...


Perfetto. Hai risolto. Se non le rispondi lei prima o poi se ne farà una ragione e smetterà di cercarti. E sarete felici entrambi!


----------

